# my 1987 yt-16 ford riding mower



## davidt8567 (Mar 24, 2012)

hi to all,

i recenlty purchased a 1987 ford yt-16 mower. the mower cuts grass, but has several small problems that i'm working on. the main problem is that it will cut in foward, but hardly moves in reverse. the mower has a hydrostatic drive, but i can't seem to find out why this thing want go in reverse.

second problem: the engine has been replaced with a briggs 14 hp twin, but will not charge the battery. where do i start trouble shooting on each of these respectivly. thank you in advance


----------



## Pineapple (Apr 10, 2012)

I just purchased the same type used mower (unsure of year). I had the same problem as your second. I have looked every where for a manual. EBay, etc was charging over $100 plus shipping. I just contacted JenSales.com (via phone) and they had the manual for $38 (including shipping). If you get an answer to your question before I get my manual, please share! Thanks!!

https://www.jensales.com/Contact-Us_ep_41-1.html


----------



## fxdwg01 (Mar 22, 2013)

hi 
i have 1 also 
please if you have any info on carb. 
i sure could use a linkage diagram
thanks in advance
fxdwg01


----------



## callumfraser44 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey I just got a 87 yt16 H and it works awesome but doesn't go very fast in reverse either and forward wide open it goes about a fast as I can walk quickly. Dunno if they are just made to go slow for safety or what


----------



## darrellr (Apr 8, 2015)

i also have one and have wiring problem


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Forward speed range,for those is 1 to 5 mph. Reverse speed is 1.6 mph .
They were meant for torque,not speed.
The engine should be a Briggs twin,model 402707,and the linkage can be viewed in any Briggs manual for that engine.


----------



## tarheelcharlie (Apr 24, 2016)

*Wiring Problems?*



darrellr said:


> i also have one and have wiring problem


What kind of problem? Mine is giving me a run for the money right now. Over winter it seems the brake safety interlock switch failed and cannot start it until I replace the switch.


----------

